
Let’s Examine the Future of Serverless - hemapani
https://hackernoon.com/serverless-future-dbb2e8b38ad3
======
sgruetter
> Considering all these factors, serverless future looks promising. We think
> in 3–5 years most new applications will use blockchain.

Looks like "blockchain" was just replaced with "serverless." And we see where
the blockchain is now...

